# After the Burial Pendulum tab



## daarken (May 11, 2011)

Hello, i just want to know, if any of you has ATB Pendulum tabs. Everywhere is just an intro, i would like to learn all the song.. Thank you


----------



## spadz93 (Nov 6, 2011)

bump to the top, i wanna learn this too!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 11, 2011)

I need this


----------



## daarken (Aug 19, 2012)

Yea what about it? Year after.. stil nothing?


----------



## cult-leader-of-djent (Aug 19, 2012)

We need a specialized team to tab it out. The song isn't that hard get on youtube look up people covering it.


----------

